# Is my frogspawn and torch bleaching out



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

The frogspawn is transparent green. Is it supposed to be transparent? What lighting setting is best and where is the best placement of the corals?
I am using Nanobox Duo Plus M LED.


----------



## wchen9 (Jan 23, 2014)

How bright do you have your LEDs? Most LED fixtures are pretty powerful and should be turned down.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

wchen9 said:


> How bright do you have your LEDs? Most LED fixtures are pretty powerful and should be turned down.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


I have royal blue, cyan/blue, and violet at 80%-90% and white at 60% as per Nanobox recommendation for midday setting.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

canadianeh said:


> I have royal blue, cyan/blue, and violet at 80%-90% and white at 60% as per Nanobox recommendation for midday setting.


I think that's a bit strong for the soft corals. I would either reduce the intensity or move them to a little shaded area. They surely looks very brightened up.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

Rookie2013 said:


> I think that's a bit strong for the soft corals. I would either reduce the intensity or move them to a little shaded area. They surely looks very brightened up.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


but I have 2 BTA on the bottom of the tank though. Don't they need very strong light?


----------



## Addicted (Jan 1, 2014)

The BTA do need stronger light than the Frogspawn. If the BTA are on the bottom and the Frogspawn is on the rock (as in the pic), the Frogspawn is getting much higher PAR than the BTA.

Maybe move the Frogspawn down and the BTA up. Then you will have more flexibility with the intensity of the light.


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

Addicted said:


> The BTA do need stronger light than the Frogspawn. If the BTA are on the bottom and the Frogspawn is on the rock (as in the pic), the Frogspawn is getting much higher PAR than the BTA.
> 
> Maybe move the Frogspawn down and the BTA up. Then you will have more flexibility with the intensity of the light.


both BTAs are attached to LR on the bottom. I rather not messing with them by peeling them off LR.

How about this? What if I lower the light setting, and if the BTA is bothered by it and wants more light maybe they will move to the top of the rock by themselves? BUT, the rest of the rocks in the tank are way much younger than the ones that the BTA is attached to. The one that the BTAs are attached to the rock is so much dark and covered with coraline. I got the rock from LFS to help to seed the tank. The rest of the rocks are dry Marco rock.


----------



## Addicted (Jan 1, 2014)

That would likely help. If they are unhappy they will likely move, although this depends on flow also. Just keep an eye on them.

Remember, things are more likely to be harmed from too much light than not enough.

The BTA shouldn't care about the age of the rock, in terms of attaching it's foot.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

canadianeh said:


> but I have 2 BTA on the bottom of the tank though. Don't they need very strong light?


As addicted said too much light can harm things than do good. I would definitely move the frogspawn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

Rookie2013 said:


> As addicted said too much light can harm things than do good. I would definitely move the frogspawn
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have adjusted the lighting setting down 10% across the board, and will move the Frogspawn down on to the sandbed


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

canadianeh said:


> I have adjusted the lighting setting down 10% across the board, and will move the Frogspawn down on to the sandbed


that makes sense. Frogspawn are happier under low light low flow...almost all euphillias...


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

better picture 02/14/2017


----------

